# Detailed analysis of Mahler recordings: a proposition



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Something that came to my head some time ago, sort of forum project but much diffrent from those that we are used to (various rankings and stuff).

We had many threads about Mahler, more or less proper for long posts considering qualities of some recordings. Many exhaustive and insightful posts were made. But to some extent it always remains very brief when we write about what we like. Terms like "wrong tempos", "bombastic", "shallow enjoyment", "well-thought" are very general and that's how most of posts on these subjects look like IMO.

So I'm coming out with this project that, if it would gather couple of knowledgeable posters, could make all participant's insight in Mahler's works benefit, increase their understanding of other views some of which could enrich theirs.

In the name of concrete, deep insight and wide exchange of both artistic and technical views.

Method that I think of could be called "step by step". How do I imagine that?

We start "recruitment", count in all willing members that will apply in given time. After time of recrutation is over all participants list their favourite recording of 1st symphony (cycle that I'm currently describing would be used over and over again for each single symphony from 1st to 10th). After we have such list completed we start discussing given symphony in following order:

- Every participant shares his views on all aspects of the work and how they are performed on listed recordings from the beginning to end - in brief it would look something like that:

"_the introduction in my opinion should be slow (less than -BPM) and led by Xs section with Ys not getting too loud, which happens at recording by X and destroys colouristic effects of this part by overexposing wrong chords ment to be bla bla bla in service of expressing bla bla bla (...) the strings ostinato at the middle part should be masked because they play more technical role in this part and in recording by Y they absorb attention which should be paid to bla bla bla, otherise the climax is ruined, it's better done on recording by A followed by F (...) the finale is critisied for being fast but in context of previous movements it makes a lot of sense because Mahler is expressing bla bla bla (...) conductor P is unfaithful to the score and original idea in comparison with R's it's shallow approach to this movement_"

And so on.

After everyone has his post written we quote each other and discuss where we disagree, where our visions of expression, sound texture, details are diffrent. After the discussion burns out we pack our new knowledge and thoughts to our bags and put them aside, then go for next symphony.

And why Mahler? Well, I think such method could be useful for any other composer but Mahler is the real mine of extremely diffrent interpretations so I suppose with him it will get most interesting.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea, not sure how much I can contribute but ill give it a go


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't mind chipping in. I have only one set by Wit et al. (Naxos).


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

I have numerous recordings of his works - one of my favorite composers! However, my enjoyment of music is primarily how it sounds to me. I can't give detailed analyses about why I prefer one recording to another, nor do I know whether something is played accurately, how it compares to the original score, etc. I'll try and participate as I can.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyone who has carefully read my posts over-the-years knows that, for the most part, I happily embrace the self-description of "fan" or "enthusiast" and tend to run _away_ from claiming to be an "expert" or"authority." There are, however, some areas of interest where I reach the dangerous ground of having strong belief in my observations and conclusions, and even flatter myself (probably too much) into thinking that others might benefit from my perspectives.

I think I could put together some passable contributions concerning *Mahler's 5th symphony*, since that's the Mahler symphony that I like best. Also, I have multiple versions of the work (4). Furthermore, it is the only Mahler symphony to which I have the study-score.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Sounds like fun. I would enjoy contributing reviews/analyses of favorite recordings.


----------

